# Two questions about walking with puppies



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

First - how far is TOO far for a 4 month old. I've read that you shouldn't walk them far when they are small...so I've been limiting my walks with Cheyenne to about a 1/4 mile. Our development is a big circle, with lots of circles, and cul-de-sacs off that circle. So I usually take her up to the 2nd little circle street...walk that and then back home. I'd like to take her around the BIG circle, which is exactly 1 mile. Is this too far for her age?

Second - as with many of you, I'm PETRIFIED of bloat. And I know that you aren't supposed to exercise your dog for 2 hours after they eat. But can I take her on a walk an hour after she eats? She doesn't run...just a liesurely walk. She eats dinner at 5, and we usually finish dinner around 6, and I'd like to take her then...is that too soon?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh goodness, I take mine on much longer walks at much younger. By four months mine are doing a few miles with no problem. The key is to build up slowly and reasonably and watch for dog for signs of fatigue.

Regarding bloat - I've always heard and followed the 1 hr before and after rule, never heard 2 hours. Yes I will walk/exercise mine an hr after they eat. Especially if it's just a pleasant walk.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think a leisurely walk would be fine an hour after dinner. At four months old, a mile shouldn't be a big deal. Just make sure it's not a forced march, go at your puppy's pace.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Glock and I do about 2 miles. Sometimes I scoop him up and carry him for a minute or two, but very rarely. He is mostly off leash so if he decides to slow down or stop for a bit we do.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This is my puppy at just 3 months old!


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, my puppy is right around 4 1/2 months old and we walk several miles. She doesn't ever seem to get tired


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> This is my puppy at just 3 months old!
> 
> YouTube - Glory B (11 wks) and Bretta Lee (5 yrs) Wildhaus Hiking at Toms Ck (PA)
> 
> YouTube - GSD GloryB (12 wks) & BrettaLee (5yrs) Wildhaus - Hiking PA the Hogback



I love your videos! How big has Glory gotten now, or are those recent?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can walk your puppy as far as your puppy is able and willing to go without you pushing her.

Bloat is something everyone should always be aware of, but you shouldn't dwell on it. I don't do heavy exercise one hour before or after eating; walking is just fine.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Enjoyed the videos. Such beautiful dogs and I love their names. Thanks for sharing. Looks like a great place to hike.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

YAY! I'm so glad I asked!! Tonight we'll do the mile and see how she does! Thank you all so much!!


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

I loved the videos! Question re: off lead on the trails. Do you find that the staying close and checking on you comes naturally or are the GS that will dart and leave. Having Whippets we never have them off leash unless the area is fenced. All it would take is one squirrel or rabbit and the chase would be on. Did you start with a long lead to encourage the staying close? Also, does anyone ever mountain bike(not motor but human powered) on trails with their dog off leash? Monica


----------



## CuriousKira (Mar 15, 2011)

My girl is 13 weeks now & we do a park trail that is 1-2 miles depending on her energy. Usually 2 times a week we head to a very wooded area with trails & she runs off leash but has never gone far from us. Her recall is actually ten times better in the woods than our backyard!! I would go with what your dog is comfortable with and work your way up!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

JPrice said:


> I love your videos! How big has Glory gotten now, or are those recent?


She's a BIG GIRL NOW, healthy and well at 2 yrs old (so guessing the hiking didn't kill her :wild: )

Here she is canoeing (she's very talented  ) in the summer!





 
and herding in March 2011


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

jprice103 said:


> YAY! I'm so glad I asked!! Tonight we'll do the mile and see how she does! Thank you all so much!!


I joined a local meetup group of dog owners that go hiking in the area (some of the hikes are a couple of hours away, others local). Kaiser and I are going on our first one tomorrow. If you want the link to join, PM me.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Well, we did the full mile today, and she enjoyed the extra time (and so did I)! 

I wish we had some areas around here where I could go hiking with her off lead...that would be awesome!


----------

